# ISLA SAN LORENZO...¿Un paraíso en potencia?



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Un proyecto así tiene que ser sometido a múltiples estudios de factibilidad, para ver si es realmente rentable. No se trata simplemente de pretender pasar a la gloria mostrando una obra faraónica cuya factibilidad no ha pasado análisis rigurosos (por ejemplo en materia ambiental). Ni se trata de tener luego un nuevo elefante blanco, como consecuencia de un proyecto mal hecho. Y no sé qué tan cierto sea lo de los inversionistas europeos. 
Los proyectos se hacen cuando realmente son necesarios. Si este proyecto llega a serlo, quizá en unos 15 años, estoy seguro de que los inversionistas (los reales y no los inventados) se animarán a hacerlo.
A la fecha, la ampliación del terminal del Callao es más que suficiente para los requerimientos portuarios.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

pedro1011 said:


> Un proyecto así tiene que ser sometido a múltiples estudios de factibilidad, para ver si es realmente rentable. No se trata simplemente de pretender pasar a la gloria mostrando una obra faraónica cuya factibilidad no ha pasado análisis rigurosos (por ejemplo en materia ambiental). Ni se trata de tener luego un nuevo elefante blanco, como consecuencia de un proyecto mal hecho. Y no sé qué tan cierto sea lo de los inversionistas europeos.
> Los proyectos se hacen cuando realmente son necesarios. Si este proyecto llega a serlo, quizá en unos 15 años, estoy seguro de que los inversionistas (los reales y no los inventados) se animarán a hacerlo.
> A la fecha, la ampliación del terminal del Callao es más que suficiente para los requerimientos portuarios.


Bueno, de hecho que estoy de acuerdo contigo Pedro. Lo que pasa es que siempre hay muchos proyectos en nuestro pais, que salen a la luz, la gente se anima y todo lo demas y luego todo queda en eso, PROYECTO.. :bash:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Mark1983 said:


> la veda que me parece una idea buena y a la vez me da pena ver que hay algunos peruanos tiene poca fe en nuestra gran nacion , JBLOCK dice que esto es mucho proyecto para nuestro pais y pienso que nosotrso comp eruanos si seguimos con esa mentalidad in ferior vamos a seguir siendo inferioeres , ha levantar la cabesa vien alto y nunca digan que no se puede .


Sip, creo que es mucho para nuestro país...nadie puede culparme por ser pesimista, mas de 150 años como nación y hartos recursos y mira como estamos comparados a muchos de nuestros vecinos.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Lo se Bruno, pero hay que ser optimistas, no crees? y hay q dar el empujoncito de vez en cuando, q te parece?


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Lo se Bruno, pero hay que ser optimistas, no crees? y hay q dar el empujoncito de vez en cuando, q te parece?. Tambien te doy mis saludos, al darme cuenta que has aportado casi 9,000 posts en el foro, simplemente increible, lo que has hecho por este foro, felicidades.. gracias por compartir.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

alibiza_1014 said:


> Lo se Bruno, pero hay que ser optimistas, no crees? y hay q dar el empujoncito de vez en cuando, q te parece?. Tambien te doy mis saludos, al darme cuenta que has aportado casi 9,000 posts en el foro, simplemente increible, lo que has hecho por este foro, felicidades.. gracias por compartir.


Que "empujoncito"? Digo, este tema no tiene nada que ver conmigo, yo no soy el que decido que se hace y que no se hace en el Perú. Me limito a dar mi punto de vista y punto...


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

J Block said:


> Que "empujoncito"? Digo, este tema no tiene nada que ver conmigo, yo no soy el que decido que se hace y que no se hace en el Perú. Me limito a dar mi punto de vista y punto...


Ok Sr., pero no se me enoje.. pls. Aún somos amigos espero.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

alibiza_1014 said:


> Ok Sr., pero no se me enoje.. pls. Aún somos amigos espero.


No me enojo...así hablo.


----------



## gotland (Sep 29, 2005)

no seremos japon o eeuu, pero nuestra ubicacion estrategica es vital e importante y algo asi no se puede desaprovechar.

AMERICA LATINA 
NO TIENE UN SOLO MEGA PUERTO 

Si se necesita mega puertos en América Latina, tanto en la cuenca oceánica del Pacífico como en la cuenca oceánica del Atlántico para servir a las naves Ultra Large Container Ship ULCS, Super Post Pamamax Ship SPPS, Super Cruiser Ship SCS, de gran tonelaje (mayor a 300,000 TM), de gran eslora (mayor a 300 metros), de gran manga (mayor a 50 metros) y de gran calado (mayor a 20 metros) a fin de: 

Transportar sus grandes tonelajes y volúmenes de carga de su comercio internacional de importación y exportación en condiciones mas competitivas, para: 

Abaratar costos del transporte marítimo intercontinental, y del transporte inter-puertos de América Latina, y reducir costos portuarios operacionales, logísticos y administrativos, con efectos en la reducción de precios al consumidor final, en el incremento del comercio internacional y en mayores beneficios económicos y sociales para los países de ambas cuencas oceánicas. 

D. ¿ REQUSITOS A CUMPLIR POR LOS MEGA PUERTOS EN AMERICA LATINA? 



REQUISITOS 

Que optimice su ubicación socio-económica en función de su mayor gravitación o incidencia en los focos sociales y económicos de América Latina en interacción con el transporte hacia y desde los mercados del orbe. 


Que optimice su ubicación geo-estratégica central o equidistante de las naciones y puertos de América Latina, en interacción con el transporte hacia y desde los focos socio económicos y mercados de las cuencas oceánicas del Pacífico, Indico, Atlántico y del resto de océanos del orbe. 

Que optimice su proyección geopolítica al servicio de la integración física y económica de América Latina, de la globalización del transporte multimodal y de la mundialización del accionar integral o multisectorial de América Latina, en interacción socio-económica con las naciones del orbe. 

Que optimice geo-espacios, profundidad, tiempos, movimientos y seguridad en su diseño arquitectónico, de ingeniería y marítimo naviero proyectado al servicio del trasporte multimodal, con prioridad del transporte marítimo (90% de la carga se transporta en naves), para servir a los Ultra Large Container Ship ULCS, Super Post Pamamax Ship SPPS, Super Cruiser Ship SCS, de gran tonelaje (mayor a 300,000 TM, de gran eslora (mayor a 300 metros), de gran manga (mayor a 50 metros) y de gran calado (mayor a 20 metros) y a naves de menor capacidad en interacción con las demás modalidades del trasporte fluvial, lacustre, terrestre y aéreo. 

Que optimice su proyección al largo plazo no menor de un siglo y al servicio de naves oceánicas, interoceánicas, intercontinentales, continentales y de cabotaje en función de la naturaleza diversa de la carga, de la necesaria interconexión con los corredores bioceánicos en actual financiación y ejecución y, a su eficaz complementación con el trasporte multimodal en procura de mayor competitividad. 

E. ¿ QUÉ LUGAR OPTIMIZA DICHOS REQUISITOS PARA LA CONSTRUCCIÓN DE MEGA PUERTOS EN AMERICA LATINA? 

EL PERÚ tiene la mejor situación geo-estratégica: en las cuencas oceánicas del Pacífico e Indico, vinculado a la cuenca oceánica del Atlántico a través de los corredores bioceánicos en ejecución, en el centro occidental de América del Sur y de América Latina, en el centro de las cuencas fluviales del Amazonas, Orinoco, Titicaca y del Plata, que optimizará el transporte multimodal marítimo, fluvial, lacustre, carretero, ferroviario y aéreo y el comercio internacional competitivo. 

Las rutas marinas que partan y lleguen a los mega puertos y puertos del Perú y se articulen con los Corredores Bioceánicos en ejecución, serán mas cortas y mas competitivas que las rutas que actualmente parten de puertos del Atlántico hacia puertos del Pacífico y del Indico por el Canal de Panamá o por el Estrecho de Magallanes, y viceversa. 

El Lloyd’s Register Of Shipping (Organización líder mundial en clasificación, control y seguridad de naves desde el año 1,760) informa que los Ultra Large Container Ship ULCS, Super Post Pamamax Ship SPPS, Super Cruiser Ship SCS, de gran tonelaje serán las naves del futuro inmediato. 

Solo un Sistema Integrado de Mega Puertos, de Naves ULCS, SPPS y SCS, de Mega Terminales y terminales mayores y menores de Transporte Multimodal (Marítimo, fluvial, lacustre, carretero, ferroviario y aéreo) abaratará costos operativos, logísticos, administrativos y hará mas competitivos los fletes del futuro inmediato. El Perú está en su oportunidad histórica, socio-económica y geopolítica de proyectarse en la integración, globalización y mundialización de su accionar nacional mediante este sistema.


----------



## gotland (Sep 29, 2005)

EL PUERTO DEL CALLAO Y SUS INSUPERABLES LIMITACIONES 

Capacidad no mayor de 12 millones de TM/año 
Insuperables limitaciones para su expansión por estar rodeado de edificaciones urbanas. 

Imposibilidad de crecimien-to para atender a naves mayores de 40 mil TM y de operar con mas de 1 millón de TEU/año, con una inversión prevista mayor a US$ 500 millones. 
Imposibilidad de servir a naves ULCS, SPPS, SCS por su reducido espacio y poca profundidad no mayor de 11 metros, que hacen inconveniente toda inversión futura o toda relación de beneficio/costo. Su ampliación prevista a 1 millón de TEU reducirá los espacios de maniobra en desmedro de la seguridad de las naves dentro de la rada del puerto. 

ISLA SAN LORENZO Y SU GRAN POTENCIAL MEGA PORTUARIO 

8 Km x 2.2 Km = 17.6Km2 
Área del Mega Terminal Multimodal = 14.6 Km2 

Altura máxima=396 metros 
Profundidad Promedio del Mega Puerto=45 metros 

Conformación: Rocosa 
Distancia a La Punta-Callao = 3.8 Km. 

Capacidad potencial = 120 millns TM/año=7 millns TEU/año ≤ 10% TM de Am. Lt. 

LA CONSTRUCCIÓN DEL MEGA TERMINAL SERÁ FINANCIABLE CON LA SOLA VENTA DE LOS TERRENOS QUE SE GANEN AL MAR. 

EL “MEGA PUERTO MAYOR DE LA ISLA SAN LORENZO – CALLAO” POSIBILITARÁ: 

Una “cabecera socio – económica” para el Corredor Bioceánico Pacífico-Atlántico, Perú-Brasil que partirá del Centro del Perú, de América del Sur y de América Latina. El material para su construcción esta en las rocas de la Isla. 
Un “Terminal de Transporte Multimodal” portuario, terraportuario y aeroportuario, y ejes socio-económicos de desarrollo en ruta San Lorenzo-Callao-Lima-Pucallpa-Iquitos-Manaos-Belem y Pucallpa Salvador 

Ejecutar macro proyectos erradicadores de pobreza y dinamizadores de trabajo en procura de desarrollo diversificado, descentralizado y sostenido.


----------



## gotland (Sep 29, 2005)

cifras:

*FINANCIACIÓN Y/O INVERSIÓN, RENTABILIDAD PREVISTA; CONDICIONES Y MODALIDADES CONTRACTUALES * 
a. *RECURSOS FINANCIEROS PREVISTOS:* 

Interés anual Libor 3% 
Monto estimado a invertir 
US$ 
12,000 Millones 

Flat Fee x 7 años 0.3% 
Desembolsos estimados anuales 
US$ 
2,000 Millones 

Plazo de ejecución 7 Años 
A partir del 3er. año se iniciará la inauguración de obras de infraestructura

*RECUPERACION DE LA INVERSION:*

1.Por venta de terrenos que se habiliten.- 10’000,000 M2 x $ 350/M2
$ 3,500’000,000

2.Por venta de terrenos del terminal marítimo.- 13’376,600 M2 x $ 450/M2
$ 6,019’470,000

3.Por “servicios portuarios”=44.0 Millns TM x 350 $/TM x 6% x 5 años
$ 4,620’080,426

4.Por peaje.- 1’000,000 vehículos x $ 1/día x 360 días x 3 años
$ 1,080’000,000

5.Por turismo.- 5’000,000 turistas x $ 1,000 c/u x 0.2 x 3 años
$ 3,000’000,000

6.Por Servicio de Almacenaje 5,000m x 2,000 x 10p x $5/m2 x 3años
$ 1,500’000,000

Ingreso para amortizar costo financiero = 19,719’470,000 x Factor de Seg 0.8 = $ 15,775’576,000. 

Ingreso promedio anual para amortizar = Capital /10 = $ 1,577’557,600

1.5 Millns. de nuevos puestos de trabajo, mas de 42 mil Millones en impuestos y arbitrios en 10 años, ampliable a 15 y 20 años. 


*FLUJO CONTABLE FINANCIERO * 

Condiciones financieras: Costo Financiero Anual 3.3% del Capital, Desembolsos Anuales de 2,000 millones y 3 años de gracia, 1er. reembolso y sucesivos a partir del 4to. año hasta fines del año 10mo. 

4to. año = 2,000’x3.3% +4,000’x3.3% +6,000’x3.3% +8,000’x3.3% + 8,000’/7 = $ 1,802’857,143

5to. año = ( $10,000’ x 3,3 + $ 10,000’ / 7) = $ 330’000,000 + $ 1,428’571.429 = $ 1,758’571,429

6to. año = ( $12,000’ x 3.3 + $ 12,000’/ 7 ) = $ 396’000,000 + $ 1,714’285,714 = $ 2,110’285,714

7mo. Año =( $12,000’ x 3.3 + $ 12,000’/ 7 ) = $ 396’000,000 + $ 1,714’285,714 = $2,110’285,714 

8vo. Año = ( $12,000’ x 3.3 + $ 12,000’/ 7 ) = $ 396’000,000 + $ 1,714’285,714 = $2,110’285,714 

9no. Año = ( $12,000’ x 3.3 + $ 12,000’/ 7 ) = $ 396’000,000 + $ 1,714’285,714 = $ 2,110’285,714 

10mo. Año =( $12,000’ x 3.3 + $ 12,000’/ 7 ) = $ 396’000,000 + $ 1,714’285,714 = $ 2,110’285,714 TOTAL = $14,112’857,140 


*POST RECUPERACIÓN DE LA INVERSION: * 

1."Servicios portuarios"= 100 Millns TM x 350 $/TM x 6% x 10 años $ 21,000'000,000
2. Peaje.- 2'000,000 vehículos promedio x $ 1/día x 360 días x 10 años $ 7,200'000,000
3. Turismo.-13'000,000 turistas prom./año x $ 1,000 c/u x 0.2x 10 años $ 26,000'000,000
4. Servicio almacenaje 5000mx2000mx10px5$/m2x10añosxF.Seg. 0.8 $ 4,000'000,000
Ingreso/año promedio = 58,200'000,000 x Factor de Seguridad 0.8 = $ 46,560'000,000Ingreso promedio anual = $ 46,560'000,000 /10 = $ 4,656,000,000
1.5 Millns. de nuevos puestos de trabajo, mas de 42 mil Millones en impuestos y arbitrios en 10 años, ampliable a 15 y 20 años.


RENTABILIDAD FACTIBLE A 10 AÑOS = $ 15,775'576,000 / $ 14,112'857,140 = 1.12


RENTABILIDAD FACTIBLE A 20 AÑOS = ($ 15,775'576,000 + $ 46,560'000,000)/ $ 14,112'857,140
$ 62,335'576,000 / $ 14,112'857,140 = 4.42


----------



## gotland (Sep 29, 2005)

*OBRAS DEL “MEGA PUERTO MAYOR DE LA ISLA SAN LORENZO-TERMINAL DE TRANSPORTE MULTIMODAL” Y DEL “CORREDOR BIOCEÁNICO SAN LORENZO-PUCALLPA”. * 

OBRAS Y PROYECTOS DE INVERSIÓN 
MILLONES 

USA $ 

Construcción de un espigón de 3 Km. de largo por 300 m de ancho en Punta La Chira-Lima, habilitado para proyectos turísticos y de recreación. (1 año) 
180 $
Ganar terrenos al mar no menos de 10 millones de metros cuadros con la tierra y rocas que se saquen de las autopistas subterráneas, entre las puntas Pancha y La Chira e Isla San Lorenzo. (5 años) 580 $
Construcción de la infraestructura y obras de los Mega Puerto, Aeropuerto y Terrapuerto de San Lorenzo, ganando terrenos al mar 14.6 Km2. = 14’600,000 M2 y su equipamiento (3 años) 
3,000 $
Construcción de un sistema de autopistas y pistas, paraderos, playas de estacionamiento y demás servicios al parque automotor en las Islas San Lorenzo y el Frontón y en los terrenos que se ganen al Mar entre las Puntas Pancha y La Chira, 250 Km. de longitud (3 años) 950 $
Construcción de los sistemas de túneles, puentes, autopistas y ferrovías trans-continentales de alta velocidad y capacidad, implementados de los servicios a los pasajeros, a la carga y a los vehículos rodantes, a partir de las cabeceras bioceánicas de San Lorenzo hacia el puertos fluvial de Pucallpa, 600 Km. (5 años) 2,400 $
Construcción de los oleoductos, gasoductos y acueductos transandinos aprovechando los túneles y puentes transandinos de las autopistas y ferrovías transcontinentales, 600 Km. (6 años) 1,500 $
Construcción de los sistemas de agua, desagüe, tratamiento de aguas servidas y riego-abono presurizado en la cabeceras urbana de l Corredores Bioceánico y urbes aledañas al corredor. (4 años) 
560 $
Construcción de los sistemas de energía, iluminación, comunicaciones y telemática en las cabeceras urbanas y poblaciones en ruta del Corredor Bioceánico Central. (4 años) 560 $
Construcción de los sistemas de prevención, descontaminación y mantenimiento del medio ambiente y de los ecosistemas de mar, de ríos, lagos y riberas aledaños al Corredor Bioceánico Central. (6 años) 590 
Construcción de los sistemas de transporte fluvial: canales, exclusas, balizaje en los ríos de la amazonía ligados al Corredores Bioceánicos Central conexo a Pucallpa . (3 años) 420 $
Habilitación, construcción e implementación de Complejos Turísticos de Playa, Costa, Sierra y Amazonía aledaños al Corredor Bioceánico Central, de calidad internacional. (6 años) 920 $
Implementación de un sistema descentralizado de capacitación y entrenamiento del personal para sus actividades operacionales, logísticas y administrativas, para la aplicación de las tecnologías pertinentes a las obras a ejecutar y, para la operación, mantenimiento y servicios pertinentes a la maquinaria, equipo y demás medios a usar. (2 años) 340 $
TOTAL
12,000


----------



## andresrelimeÑo (Oct 7, 2005)

gotland buena informacion y con base te felicito...... ustedes creen ke lulu lo haga???


----------



## gotland (Sep 29, 2005)

ese es el asunto andreslimeño, vemos que seran 2 millones de puestos de trabajo, una buena oportunidad de desarrollo por parte de nuestro pais, de salir electa ella, espero que le de importancia, ella hizo alusion que queria debemos ser como una potencia sudamericana, este proyecto sin duda nos situara en una inmejorable posicion frente a los demas.

:bash:


----------



## andresrelimeÑo (Oct 7, 2005)

si asi es ella kieres dejar en sudamerica como un potencia


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

gotland said:


> ese es el asunto andreslimeño, vemos que seran 2 millones de puestos de trabajo, una buena oportunidad de desarrollo por parte de nuestro pais, de salir electa ella, espero que le de importancia, ella hizo alusion que queria debemos ser como una potencia sudamericana, este proyecto sin duda nos situara en una inmejorable posicion frente a los demas. :bash:


Estoy seguro que, de salir electa, Lourdes no pondrá la menor traba para que los inversionistas hagan los innumerables estudios que requiere este monumental proyecto, y de considerarlo viable, se animen a ejecutarlo.
Sin embargo, pienso que pasarán por lo menos diez años para que esta obra descomunal termine de ser evaluada a profundidad.
Por ahora es simplemente un trabajo recién salido de un escritorio, planteado con cifras totalmente preliminares y con el evidente afán de entusiasmar a la opinión pública.
Esto no les basta a los inversionistas potenciales. Ellos tendrán que estudiar durante muchísimos años el proyecto para ver sus aspectos positivos y negativos, su conveniencia o inconveniencia y tomar una decisión. Nadie metería tan tremenda millonada a un proyecto que recién está en pañales y que no ha sido sometido a análisis rigurosos.


----------



## frank_pensador (Nov 25, 2005)

Bueno, este proyecto aunque utòpico serìa alucinante, y espero realmente que se concrte, como va aser por inversionistas extranjeros, yo tengo fe que si se harà. Solo depende del gobierno de turno que le dè el visto bueno, que siempre le pone un montòn de peros a todo gran proyecto.


----------



## gotland (Sep 29, 2005)

bueno algo Ollanta ya se manifesto al respecto pues esta en lista de proyectos inmediatos para el Callao lo sgte:

*Construccion del megapuerto de la isla de san lorenzo (aqui incluyeron la cifra de 500.000 puestos de trabajo aunque sabemos por datos del los gerentes de codesu y megamar (2.000.000) 
*reacitvacion y funcionamiento de la marina mercante nacional (ya era hora) generando empleo para 25.000 trabajadores.
*reactivacion y ampliacion de las instalaciones del SIMA para la construccion de buques de gran calado, generando asi empleo para 5.000 trabajadores.

en esta parte humala esta yendo por los puntos algidos del Callao, apropo de esto mañana viernes 10 del corriente a las 6 pm es su mitin en el Callao.

:bash:


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

simplemente wowwww.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

gotland said:


> bueno algo Ollanta ya se manifesto al respecto pues esta en lista de proyectos inmediatos para el Callao lo sgte:
> 
> *Construccion del megapuerto de la isla de san lorenzo (aqui incluyeron la cifra de 500.000 puestos de trabajo aunque sabemos por datos del los gerentes de codesu y megamar (2.000.000)
> *reacitvacion y funcionamiento de la marina mercante nacional (ya era hora) generando empleo para 25.000 trabajadores.
> ...


Como si a alguien en el foro le importara a que hora es su mitin...jejeje

Hablando en serio, me gustaría saber con que fondos haría tanta cosa...


----------

